
I don’t have an email address – so what? - robin_reala
https://shkspr.mobi/blog/2017/02/i-dont-have-an-email-address-so-what/
======
herbst
And here is me dont having a phone number :)

~~~
edent
Fax?

~~~
herbst
how about email?

